
Show HN: Call me Help find out which is worse: AT&T or Verizon. - mcritz
http://www.michaelcritz.com/2011/02/03/verizon-vs-att-the-smackdown/
======
blhack
Can you tell us why we can't just fill out a form? Why do you need my phone
number?

~~~
mcritz
I'm trying to judge the quality of the call. You can use call blocker. I don't
care.

